# Nuggets acquire James White



## Zuca

In exchange for the draft rights of Alex Hervelle:
http://www.nba.com/2009/news/09/22/nuggets.trade.ap/index.html


----------



## 77AJ

Hopefully flight White can get some playing time.


----------



## Cornholio

23AJ said:


> Hopefully flight White can get some playing time.


He has to earn a roster spot first.


----------



## R-Star

Championship move here.


----------



## Knick Killer

I'm hoping this guy can eventually find an NBA rotation he can squeeze into.


----------



## 77AJ

Cornholio said:


> He has to earn a roster spot first.


Of course, and I think he's very capable of doing so. I also feel his whole persona fits in well with the Denver Nuggets. Hopefully he's worked out some of the kinks in his game I saw during the summer league games. White has incredible athletic ability, and did very well in the D-League. He just needs to make that final step to be NBA ready made.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

PG: Chauncey Billups...Ty Lawson...Anthony Carter
SG: Arron Afflalo...J.R. Smith...James White
SF: Carmelo Anthony...Joey Graham...Renaldo Balkman
PF: Kenyon Martin...Malik Allen
C: Nene...Chris Andersen...Johan Petro

It'll be interesting to see how good this team is. If Graham, Afflalo and Lawson fit in nicely, they could be better than last year's squad.


----------



## HB

He was waived today.


----------



## R-Star

Surprise surprise. James White will never make it in this league. He may however be the first to be waived from every team.


----------



## Kuskid

What is it with this guy? Is his athleticism just that enticing to GMs? Is he a workout warrior?


----------



## Dre

Athleticism coupled with just a hint of intelligence or "dog" is enticing to have at the end of your bench.

Problem with James White...he can jump out the gym..but nothing else he does makes him worthy of getting back in.


----------



## Tom

I understand that, but with some of the guys at the end of benches...why wouldn't you want the best athlete available. Have an if James dunks during the game promotion or something. I think it is like being a guy who gets called for fouls even if he doesn't commit them...once you get the stigma it is hard to get over.

I'm sure he has gotten some pretty decent cash in his yearly dash around the league.


----------



## 36 Karat

Speaking of dudes that can get up, I'm watching the Nugs game right now, and Melo just had that throwdown. Not extra, extraordinary, but definitely good to see. I missed basketball.

And..Kenyon just had a nice putback.


----------

